# Venustus Crossed with Red Empress



## Hannah14891 (Apr 3, 2011)

hey.. this is a picture of a venutus crossed with a red empress.. dint think they would cross breed..?? just wondering if this has happened to anyone else...??

also the crossbread cichlids have had babies and some look the same as the parents but some look like venustus... :s

http://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll18 ... C11498.jpg


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

All kinds of different combinations have hybridized. Enjoy the fish, just don't distribute them.


----------



## Nina_b (Jan 3, 2011)

Very cool looking fish. I hope those colours get even brighter


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to tell if this fish was a hybrid. By looking at him/her, how can you tell?


----------



## Hannah14891 (Apr 3, 2011)

Well when i got him off my boyfriends brother i was told his mother was a venustus and his father was a red empress... 
as the fish were seen mating and they was no other venustus in the tank.. 
also it looks exactly like a venustus except its a slightly darker green and has the horizontal line across his side like red empress have:

http://www.cichlids.com/pictures/pic/Ma ... color.html


----------

